# No City / No Date Code on 6 1/2 oz. Clear, Debossed, Dr. Pepper Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 9, 2019)

I am trying to determine the approximate year(s) of production of this bottle. The Dr. Pepper is script with a period after Dr / "Good For Life" is block style lettering / The 4 is at the normal 4 location / The face of the 10-2-4 clock is textured. No other markings other than 6 1/2 ozs. areon the bottle. Any help in dating this bottle is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> I am trying to determine the approximate year(s) of production of this bottle. The Dr. Pepper is script with a period after Dr / "Good For Life" is block style lettering / The 4 is at the normal 4 location / The face of the 10-2-4 clock is textured. No other markings other than 6 1/2 ozs. areon the bottle. Any help in dating this bottle is greatly appreciated.


Got a pic if it's got the red Dr pepper label dif ounces smaller than usual not worth alot but alot do collect any old Dr pepper bottles all over Oklahoma tho but alot buy them 10 bottle if your lucky just depends on buye

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> Got a pic if it's got the red Dr pepper label dif ounces smaller than usual not worth alot but alot do collect any old Dr pepper bottles all over Oklahoma tho but alot buy them 10 bottle if your lucky just depends on buye
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


They kinda remind me of the orange soda crush bottles my grandad worked 7up all his life Columbus retired 78 lol 8 bucks hour wow I just graduated machine shop making double that as teen I lost it when he said that wow all his life got every can puzzle Ohio State bottles Yu name it I got all 7 up grandad's whole collection lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

